# Destin and Panama City Beach review with lots of photos



## gstepic (Jul 8, 2014)

I hope I do not bore anyone to death with so many photos, I know I overdo it. But I am a photographer so can't help myself. When we planned our trip I thought I was going to like Panama City Beach more, mainly because of the resort. The resort is really nice and here is a gallery including too many sunset photos and too many from our 12th floor balcony -

http://garystepicphotography.zenfolio.com/p929599711

We really enjoyed watching the stingrays from our balcony. One area that makes Panama City Beach really nice is the Pier Park area, which is a little more than a mile away. There are a lot of restaurants and places to have a drink and listen to music. We only spent a few hours walking around so on our next trip will spend more time checking out restaurants and nightly entertainment. Here are some photos of the very colorful area -

http://garystepicphotography.zenfolio.com/p818074082

We really enjoyed the short walk to Sharkeys, a nice place to eat, have a drink, and listen to music right on the beach. We also enjoyed driving out to Andrews State park. My wife was able to get some quality snorkeling in at the park. On another day they took the ferry to shell island and were pretty disappointed, I am glad i did not go as I enjoyed my Sharky time. Nearby was Gulf World, which is pretty lame compared to Seaworld, but could be fun for young kids. We took a dinner cruise (can't think of the name, will edit and put the name when I find it). It was ok (the bay scenery was just ok), the food was mainly fried chicken and the music was some old guy (hey, I am one of those so no disrespect) singing oldies. We heard Tuesday nights are a blast as they do a play where the passengers are involved, good reviews on Trip Advisor. I would advise getting there early enough to check out the town of St. Andrews, it seems like a charming town. Wish I could give more restaurant reviews but we fixed a lot of our own meals. Panama City Beach has a reputation for being a spring break town so you will see a lot of little bars and not so fancy places to eat. I would have liked to have checked out more restaurants on the beach as having a drink or meal in a nice setting while listening to music is heaven to me. All in all we did like PCB and whenever we visit Destin we will tack on a few nights at PCB. Most of our nights will be in Destin as we liked that area more. Here is a gallery of the area, mainly some Gulf World photos and several from St. Andrews State Park -

http://garystepicphotography.zenfolio.com/p915967472

Now on to Destin, which was a pleasant surprise. We really liked the Resort, Bay Club II. The grounds were beautiful, a great resort for just walking around or renting a bike, probably paradise for golfers. We liked the pool next to our building and there were three others you could use. Here are some photos of the resort grounds -

http://garystepicphotography.zenfolio.com/p934974122

You could take a free shuttle to the beach or to Baytowne Warf. The Village of Baytowne is on the grounds of the resort and is a very short drive. It is a great place to hang out. Again, what I like are charming places to eat, have a drink, and listen to music and Baytowne had tons of places that fit the description. All kinds of things for kids to do as well. It almost had an amusement park feel to it, but it is also very appealing to adults in my view. Here are too many photos of the Village at Baytowne Warf -

http://garystepicphotography.zenfolio.com/p713031457

Four nights was not enough time in Destin. We did not check a lot of the beach areas and I would have liked to spend an evening in the Harbor Walk Village area, which is next to the Wyndham Emerald Grande. We also took a nice drive on highway 30a (I think that is the highway) that goes though Seaside. If we had time it looks like there were some interesting places to stop along the way. So if you are still awake here are some photos of the Harbor Walk Village and Destin Area -

http://garystepicphotography.zenfolio.com/p964162627

McGuirres, which is across the street from the Emerald Grande is a great place for a meal and to have a beer or two. Next time we will spend more time checking out other beach areas like Ft. Walton. I would not mind spending a day at Pensacola Beach which is only about 45 minutes away. We loved eating at Flounders and Crabs. I liked the boardwark area as well. Please forgive my many misspellings and hope the photos give you a better idea of what to expect if you visit Panama City Beach and/or Destin. We will be returning often.

Gary


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Thank you so much for sharing, Gary!*

I appreciate all the pics.  I have only been to PCB.  The beaches are absolutely gorgeous there; no doubt about it.  I loved the sting ray pics.  Very cool!

Destin is a place I would like to check out one day.


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 8, 2014)

*Thank you for sharing..*

I can only speak for myself I can never see enough pictures....  We have been to PCB many times and also Destin..but I love love looking at pictures from that area.  My saying is "PICTURES SAY A THOUSAND WORDS".....

Those are some Beautiful pictures thanks again for sharing with us...


----------



## Dori (Jul 8, 2014)

Wonderful photos, Gary. Thanks so much for your pix and your reviews. It sounds like you had a great time!

Dori


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you so much Gary for taking the time and sharing.  Loved all of them and definitely gives me an idea of what Panama City and Destin are like.  

Definitely want to visit someday!!! Can never get enough of pictures!!


----------



## BamaBlue (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures.. I travel to PCB and Destin more than anywhere else and those pictures got me ready for my upcoming trip to PCB in about a week... :whoopie:


----------



## windyriver (Jul 10, 2014)

*Thanks for your detailed review*

Thank you for this detailed review of the Destin and PC areas of Florida. I was glad that this was "flagged" for the TUG email newsletter as I would not have seen it otherwise. This is just the sort of information that I like to have when thinking about going to a particular destination. My husband and I also consider "heaven" a charming place to have a drink, a meal and listen to live music.

Cheryl
Hayward, California


----------



## erichner (Jul 10, 2014)

*Excellent review, shhhh don't spill out the secret*

the Destin area is fantastic, there are a few wyndham resorts, including Majestic Sun which is sideways across from Miramar Beach about 2 miles west of the Bay Club II and the Bay Cottages a mile further west. I've been coming down to this are for 15 years and can't get enough. Hope to stay at the Emerald resort with my extended family.


----------



## gstepic (Jul 10, 2014)

I was wondering why all of a sudden there was an interest in this thread. I really appreciate the fact that some of you find the photos useful, means a lot to me. I am always looking for photos of places where I want to visit so I can have more of a taste of the area, often I can never find much.


----------



## larfraz (Jul 10, 2014)

*Gary's photos*

Gary,     Looks like you have many excellent photos. Your photos are on a WEB site and I was wondering what information about your WEB site might be of help to some of the other TUGers.    Larry


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## janetj (Jul 11, 2014)

*Thank you for the beautiful photos.*

We are taking our first trip to the Panhandle this fall, and have been wondering which area to concentrate on. Your pictorial reviews give us great insight . You did not mention where you stayed in Panama City. Would you mind sharing that with us? We can't wait to see this beautiful area of Florida.
Thanks so much.


----------



## gstepic (Jul 11, 2014)

*Revised review because I am in trouble with my wife*

She is worried we will have a harder time booking Bay Club II because of my photos and review. So here is my revised review to keep my wife happy -

We arrived at our resort and after taking care of a few issues the stay was ok. After all the cockroaches were taken care of and the snake removed from the toilet the unit was ready for us. A few alligators were removed from the pool area and then we were able to use the pool. After dodging all the sink holes we were able to drive to and check out Baytowne warf. We had a few bucks left over for food after being charged a Disneyworld like admission. The beach was close by and we ignored the shark warnings and took a little swim. My wife is now recovering from some jellyfish stings but all in all the say was ok based on the fact we are still alive.

Gary


----------



## herillc (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the review and pics.
I am staying at emerald grande now and love the resort and location.
This 3BR 3BA is big enough for my family and everything is clean and spotless.


----------



## ebroady (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures.  I am not a picture taker but I have stayed at all 3 places in Sandestin, Destin and PCB and am glad to have your pictures to show others how nice these places are.


----------



## dansimms (Mar 27, 2015)

*Fox News*

Has anyone see the Hannity Show this week showing all the problems the police are facing during spring break in Panama City?  How is the community holding up outside of these "event" weeks?


----------



## rschreff (Mar 28, 2015)

*Panama City Beach During Spring Break*

We love Wyndham Panama City Beach but would not recommend going to Panama City during spring break.  After watching TV on Fox News, CNN, and ABC we are downright scared to go there.  

Of course, we are seniors who would be afraid to go out on the beach with all the violence, etc.  

Where are the local police and public officials?  They must address this issue or Panama City's economy will be hurt tremendously.


----------



## jeffcarp (Mar 29, 2015)

Most of the activity that you saw on TV is tightly consolidated behind two mega nightclubs on the beach.  If they'd back the camera out you'd see a normal beach on each side of the mega clubs.  You have to know exactly where your condo is compared to these clubs. I still wouldn't want to go to a crowded area just because of the crowds at the stores,  restaurants, etc but you have to be careful with what you see on TV.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the photos. We were in Pamana City Beach during part of Spring Break. The college kids are pigs and rude - beer cans and bottles all over the beach, etc. Prior to Pamana City Beach we were in Daytona Beach for the 500and Bike Week. Bikers are much more respectful of others than the college punks. Photo of our winter: Myrtle Beach, Daytona Beach, Panama City Beach, and a few other stops along the way are linked to http://www.MorrisBlog.com. Photos are not in chronological order...

Note: the Mermaid in the Wyndham Panama City Beach pool photos - very cool! Daytona Bike Week photos are at the end.


----------



## gstepic (Apr 29, 2015)

*Enjoyed your photos*

We are thinking of planning a trip to Myrtle Beach and Edisto. I would be real curious to know how you feel they differ and which you prefer. I am guessing the beaches are nicer at PCB but there seems to be a lot more to do at Myrtle Beach. We would use Edisto for a stop over place to check out Charleston, Hilton Head, and Savanah. 

Wyndham has several resorts in Myrtle Beach so I would need to do a lot of research but I am thinking it could be a fun trip. This year we are skipping any beaches but next year we will probably go back to PCB/Destin late May and plan another trip to Myrtle Beach the following year or maybe go to Myrtle Beach at the end of next summer if that is a good time.

Gary


----------



## Renny30 (May 11, 2015)

gstepic said:


> She is worried we will have a harder time booking Bay Club II because of my photos and review. So here is my revised review to keep my wife happy -
> 
> 
> Gary



Too late. I just book for end of August! I've stayed at Sandestin Resort several times. We usually stay at the Bay Club Inn. We've been going to Myrtle Beach for past few years because my parents live in SC. It's easier to pick my mom up and head to the beaches there, but I miss Destin. Thanks for reminding me with the great pictures. I'm off to see what I can reserve.


----------



## needhelp (Jun 13, 2015)

gstepic said:


> She is worried we will have a harder time booking Bay Club II because of my photos and review.
> 
> Gary



Has anyone tried to book the Destin locations during Prime season? Wondering if you need ARP to get a good room


----------



## gstepic (Jun 24, 2015)

*You will just have to wait...*

We have to make sure we get our rooms first as we are planning to back next summer. I bought a club access membership since our last trip with the hope of getting a jump on booking in Destin.


----------

